# Suche Rourer mit DHCPD + Protokollierfunktion



## server (17. März 2011)

Hallo,


Ich suche einen Router, der ca. 100 bis 150 Rechner per MAC Adresse als DHCPD Server verwalten kann.

Zusätzlich sollte er noch eine Protokollierfunktion haben, sprich den Datenverkehr aufzeichnen um bei rechtlichen Problemen (ein Benutzer macht etwas illegales) den entsprechenden User finden zu können.

Schön wäre noch eine Traffic-Shaping Funktion, mit der gewisse Ports (wie Torrents) gebremst werden können.

Kennt jemand so ein Gerät?

Vielen Dank für Informationen,
LG


----------



## Bratkartoffel (17. März 2011)

Hi,

das geht eigentlich mit jeder etwas größeren FritzBox und Freetz.
Das Protokollieren beschränkt sich halt auf "mac ab:cd:ef.. hat ip 192.168.178.123", den Traffic schneidest du damit nicht mit. Ist aber sicherlich auch irgendwie möglich.

Gruß
BK


----------

